# Fi Audio Q18 Giveaway Announcement



## Sonnie

*Fi Audio and the Shack announce the Fi Audio Q18 Giveaway!*

*Want an opportunity to win one of two customized Q18 drivers? *










The Q Series of subwoofers is Fi Audio's sound quality reference line. Featuring a hefty double stack motor structure with a heavily bumped t-yoke, the 27mm of Xmax allows for incredibly detailed, tight, and powerful bass. Dual progressive spiders keep the incredible linear excursion of this sub under control, while the extra heavy lead wire feeds the giant voice coil. Working well in several different applications, the Q18 is the new bottom octave benchmark.

Q Series: 12”, 15”, and 18”
Dual 1 and Dual 2 Ohm
Cast basket
Wrap around gasket
Kraft pulp fiber reinforced cone
Single layer wide foam surround
Push terminals
Extra heavy lead wire
FEA optimized motor
3” diameter 4 layer coil
Double stack magnets
Dual progressive spiders

*Q18*

DUAL 1 | DUAL 2

Fs: 24.5 Hz | 23.8 Hz
Re: 0.7 Ohms/coil | 1.4 Ohms/coil
Qms: 5.66 | 5.73
Qes: .64 | .63
Qts: .58 | .57
Mms: 322g | 342g
Cms: 0.13mm/N | 0.13mm/N
Sd: 1210cm^2 | 1210cm^2
Vas: 268 l | 268 l
Spl: 89.7dB 1W/1m | 89.4dB 1W/1m
Bl: 10.4 N/A | 15.1 N/A
Xmax: 27mm
Rms: 1000W
Sub OD: 18.500”
Cut ID: 16.750”
Mounting depth: 10.000”
Displacement: 0.24cuft

Price: $309.00 *FREE! For two lucky winners!*
*shipping is included to U.S. and Canadian addresses only.

These drivers will be customized to meet your install application!

*What will it take to be qualified for a chance to win one of these two drivers?*

See all the details in the Fi Audio Q18 Giveaway thread!

Good luck! :T


----------

